# Road Rage



## Bryn

Iâ€™m seriously fucked off after a recent road rage incident and iâ€™d really appreciate some feedback

This is what happened...

I got tangled up in a bit of a bun fight on a roundabout and ended up in front of the tosser who was trying to deliberately slam the door in my face.
He really didn't like it and as we head off down the road he starts all the usual tailgating, flashing, waving his fist etc - then he starts to follow me.

Rather than lead the fucker to my home I decided to pull over in a car park and front him up.
Turns out heâ€™s all mouth and no trousers and wouldn't even get out of the car.
Then he claims to be an off duty police officer! so I ask for some ID and the best he can do is give me a quick flash of his B&Q loyalty card! 
so I had a bit of a laugh at his expense, told him to fuck off and jumped back in the car.

Next thing, he draws in front of me, puts it in reverse, and bang! backs straight into the front of my car! then gives the Vâ€™s up and speeds off!

Obviously iâ€™ve shot off after him and was on his tail in no time.
I gestured to him to pull over but he just gave me the wanker sign and carried on. 
I end up following him for about 45minutes until eventually he stopped in some shit hole housing estate. 
Heâ€™d obviously phoned ahead because when he pulled over there was a big old mouse standing at the road side to meet him (obviously his witness).

Iâ€™ve got a bit of previous for getting physical in the past and itâ€™s done me no favours so this time I was determined to handle it like an â€˜adultâ€™. 
I confronted him verbally and asked for his details but he just smirked at me and said â€œgot any witnesses have ya mateâ€? and then just walked off.
Fuck me I just wanted to cave the bastards head in right there and then. 
Anyway, I contained myself and did the right thing, called the cops.
They suggested I just leave the scene and report the whole incident at the local nick.

To cut a very long story short the cops just don't want to know, without any witnesses they claim to be completely powerless. 
Obviously I had his reg number and they did send a plod round to have a word with him but heâ€™s apparently making counter claims,
saying that I drove into him!. Without witnesses itâ€™s just my word against his.

Now this is where I need a bit of feedback.
Through some devious manipulation Iâ€™ve actually been able to obtain the full name and address of this bastard
now I know what i want to do, but what would you do?


----------



## Private Prozac

If the rodents in the estate are like this ...



Bryn said:


> there was a big old mouse standing at the road side to meet him (obviously his witness).


(and intelligent enough to be a witness to an accident), I wouldn't go anywhere near the fucking estate again mate!! :?

Seriously, I think I know what you want to do but given that you've documented it all down the nick there aint much point now is there. You've literally given yourself in before actually doing the crime!


----------



## Hilly10

Cave his head in break both of his legs and arms :roll: :evil: :evil:


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Anything you do now will come straight back on you, like pissing in the wind.

Let it all die down, get your car sorted, then in about 4 months, go round and introduce him to the widowmaker :wink:


----------



## Juber

Bryn said:


> so I ask for some ID and the best he can do is give me a quick flash of his B&Q loyalty card!


That had me in stiches for ages!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bryn, i wouldnt know what to do mate? its a tricky situation, lets home the cunnt doesnt claim on your insurance


----------



## jacksprat

I would probably go and destroy his car 

No but seriously leave it 3-4 months keep checking he is there and then go and smash his car up. If he did that to you that he only deserves what he gave 

Alhtough he obviously doesn't care about his car so maybe smash his face instead? or house? :evil:


----------



## Juber

Whats his address???

Whats the car and reg number?

:twisted:


----------



## Bryn

jacksprat said:


> No but seriously leave it 3-4 months keep checking he is there and then go and smash his car up. If he did that to you that he only deserves what he gave


He's got a 500 quid Mondeo and lives in a council flat - so I think it'll have to be his face :evil:


----------



## Private Prozac

Or poison his mouse!! :wink:


----------



## Leg

TT2BMW said:


> If the rodents in the estate are like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was a big old mouse standing at the road side to meet him (obviously his witness).
> 
> 
> 
> (and intelligent enough to be a witness to an accident), I wouldn't go anywhere near the fucking estate again mate!! :?
Click to expand...

You sure he didnt live at Disney? Easy way to check, was there a big fuck off duck wearing a sailors outfit anywhere nearby?


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Leg said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rodents in the estate are like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was a big old mouse standing at the road side to meet him (obviously his witness).
> 
> 
> 
> (and intelligent enough to be a witness to an accident), I wouldn't go anywhere near the fucking estate again mate!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure he didnt live at Disney? Easy way to check, was there a big fuck off duck wearing a sailors outfit anywhere nearby?
Click to expand...

Or was the street closed to the public so Michael Jackson could play in everybody's garden?


----------



## Bryn

Bit more background...

He was only visiting the â€˜Mouseâ€™, apparently heâ€™s Godfather to her sprogs and was on his way to deliver some presents.
The house I watched him walk into was herâ€™s - not his.

Mouse woman had a slightly scary visit the following day and it turns out she dosen't even like the bloke (just friend of hubby)
A family of complete losers and they definitely don't want any trouble - she was more than happy to give his name and address.

He lives in a completely different town - a town I know very well

Iâ€™ve checked the address, and parked outside is Ye old smoker Mondeo.


----------



## Private Prozac

So, now you're saying that it was Marlon Brando visiting a mouse! :?

Fuck me mate .......what you been smoking?


----------



## Bryn

You know what Neil, if wit was shit you'd be constipated me old china :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

LMFAO! :lol:

If I didn't love you so much Bryn ........

:-*


----------



## Leg

Possibly one of these could help matters? Mind you it looks like this poor chap has his finger stuck already. Americans eh, I've seen brighter 5 watt bulbs.


----------



## Private Prozac

:lol: @ Leg.

Or Bryn, you could take him to see a West End show. Any ideas what's coming? .............










:wink:


----------



## fut1a

Sorry to hear about this Bryn :x

As to what I would do.....I would try try and try to wait a few months and then introduce him my baseball bat :evil: How anyone could do any different is beyond me :roll:


----------



## jampott

Sounds like your fuming that he got one over on you... and let's face it, he did.

He's damaged your car, and you've got no comeback.

Precisely why you don't want to get drawn into car fights with people driving rust heaps. They've got nothing to lose.

Whilst its a shame you've ended up with a dented car, I think your partly responsible for trying to front it out with him in the first place.

If you try and exact revenge, both he and the police will know exactly who it is... AND you'll be no better than him.


----------



## Wallsendmag

How much damage? I think your best bet is to sit back cool, off and learn from this . Not what you wanted to hear but you are on a hiding to nothing :?


----------



## JNmercury00

if you feel really angry then blow his car up. you can do it without getting caught. :twisted:


----------



## Godzilla

Do you not have any very good "friends" that would like to make his aquaintance - obviously whilst you have lots of witnesses you were elsewhere?


----------



## Leg

LOL, how many of u lot have ever done the things you are suggesting Bryn does? None I bet! Go and damage his car? FFS. :? :lol:

In all seriousness Bryn, ure screwed IMO, its crap and unfair and Im the kind of person to do precisely what you did and react but you havent got a chance of any comeback that will benefit you. Shit I know but Im betting you know this yourself and are just pissed off.


----------



## Bryn

Godzilla said:


> Do you not have any very good "friends" that would like to make his aquaintance - obviously whilst you have lots of witnesses you were elsewhere?


Lots of mixed views and I sort of agree with all of them really but to be honest, that's pretty much how it'll be dealt with.


----------



## Bryn

wallsendmag said:


> How much damage? I think your best bet is to sit back cool, off and learn from this . Not what you wanted to hear but you are on a hiding to nothing :?


Fortunately just a scuff mark on the front bumper. 
His rear bumper was already cracked and stuck together with the obligatory black tape so it all just collapsed - lucky really I suppose, it could of done a lot more damage.


----------



## Molehall

Subscribe to a few gay porno magazines and get them sent to his address. That'll probably wind him up and you won't have committed any offence.

..............or anything on similar lines that'll make him mad.

You've got his address, but he hasn't got yours.

Good luck.


----------



## garvin

Seems like a situation for the classic order a load of manure for him with the "I'm never at home during the day so just tip it on the drive" instruction. Suppliers have got wise to this so usually want a contact number to phone to check before delivery - might be worth the cost of an untraceable pay-as-you-go mobile phone 

Seriously though, why get involved - why pull into an empty car park with no witnesses .............. unless you really were going to drag him out of the car and give him a good shoeing? But, then again, what if he is a complete nutter and was tooled up!! Next time, just drive to the local plod establishment - they usually give up following you at that point!

I'm afraid the best feedback to give is just chalk it up to experience, get over it and move on. Regarding the damage, there are plenty of people, me included, who have come back to their nicely parked car only to find some low-life has reversed into it, or otherwise damaged it, and just driven off leaving the cost of repairs behind as well. Part of life I'm afraid .......... totally unfair .......... but whoever said life was fair!!


----------



## LakesTTer

Leg said:


> LOL, how many of u lot have ever done the things you are suggesting Bryn does? None I bet! Go and damage his car? FFS. :? :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness Bryn, ure screwed IMO, its crap and unfair and Im the kind of person to do precisely what you did and react but you havent got a chance of any comeback that will benefit you. Shit I know but Im betting you know this yourself and are just pissed off.


Me!! and I know some people if you know what I mean :wink:

Not everybody that owns a TT and browses this forum is a chartered accountant or works in IT :lol:


----------



## luciferlee

jampott said:


> Sounds like your fuming that he got one over on you... and let's face it, he did.
> 
> He's damaged your car, and you've got no comeback.
> 
> Precisely why you don't want to get drawn into car fights with people driving rust heaps. They've got nothing to lose.
> 
> Whilst its a shame you've ended up with a dented car, I think your partly responsible for trying to front it out with him in the first place.
> 
> If you try and exact revenge, both he and the police will know exactly who it is... AND you'll be no better than him.


people can meet with "acidents" very easily without bein able to point the finger, plus you will get the satisfaction or revenge, i say go teach the c**t a true lesson, cant stand people that get away with things like that :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Leg

LakesTTer said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, how many of u lot have ever done the things you are suggesting Bryn does? None I bet! Go and damage his car? FFS. :? :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness Bryn, ure screwed IMO, its crap and unfair and Im the kind of person to do precisely what you did and react but you havent got a chance of any comeback that will benefit you. Shit I know but Im betting you know this yourself and are just pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> Me!! and I know some people if you know what I mean :wink:
> 
> Not everybody that owns a TT and browses this forum is a chartered accountant or works in IT :lol:
Click to expand...

Ive dragged people out of cars myself on more than one occasion although after a caution by the Met whilst visiting our great capital in August Im being a good boy ATM (Im not 'hard' just generally annoyed and acutely unforgiving :lol Im referring to all this 'smash his car up' and 'send him manure' crap. Its just plain silly, whats the point?

I dont think Bryn needs to 'Know people' either, he could get 6 gangsters from this thread alone by the looks of it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luciferlee

Leg said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, how many of u lot have ever done the things you are suggesting Bryn does? None I bet! Go and damage his car? FFS. :? :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness Bryn, ure screwed IMO, its crap and unfair and Im the kind of person to do precisely what you did and react but you havent got a chance of any comeback that will benefit you. Shit I know but Im betting you know this yourself and are just pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> Me!! and I know some people if you know what I mean :wink:
> 
> Not everybody that owns a TT and browses this forum is a chartered accountant or works in IT :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive dragged people out of cars myself on more than one occasion although after a caution by the Met whilst visiting our great capital in August Im being a good boy ATM (Im not 'hard' just generally annoyed and acutely unforgiving :lol Im referring to all this 'smash his car up' and 'send him manure' crap. Its just plain silly, whats the point?
> 
> I dont think Bryn needs to 'Know people' either, he could get 6 gangsters from this thread alone by the looks of it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

totally agree with the manure stuff lol
but also people like that need re educating, so that next time they will think twice about reversing into someone etc, well thats my theory and wen put into practice ive found normally has good results 

i suffer with road rage etc etc and also have a history of violence, but has alwasy nbeen on the teaching a lesson side, not just for fun, wen people do wrong i think they shud be punished one way or another, too many people get away with things, especially in the UK

grrr grr grr


----------



## Leg

luciferlee said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, how many of u lot have ever done the things you are suggesting Bryn does? None I bet! Go and damage his car? FFS. :? :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness Bryn, ure screwed IMO, its crap and unfair and Im the kind of person to do precisely what you did and react but you havent got a chance of any comeback that will benefit you. Shit I know but Im betting you know this yourself and are just pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> Me!! and I know some people if you know what I mean :wink:
> 
> Not everybody that owns a TT and browses this forum is a chartered accountant or works in IT :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive dragged people out of cars myself on more than one occasion although after a caution by the Met whilst visiting our great capital in August Im being a good boy ATM (Im not 'hard' just generally annoyed and acutely unforgiving :lol Im referring to all this 'smash his car up' and 'send him manure' crap. Its just plain silly, whats the point?
> 
> I dont think Bryn needs to 'Know people' either, he could get 6 gangsters from this thread alone by the looks of it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree with the manure stuff lol
> but also people like that need re educating, so that next time they will think twice about reversing into someone etc, well thats my theory and wen put into practice ive found normally has good results
> 
> i suffer with road rage etc etc and also have a history of violence, but has alwasy nbeen on the teaching a lesson side, not just for fun, wen people do wrong i think they shud be punished one way or another, too many people get away with things, especially in the UK
> 
> grrr grr grr
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more although, as I am sure you do, I think its better face to face, there and then. Having said that, that got me 5 hours in a police station near Tower Bridge last summer and in retrospect, could have been a right pain if the police officer dealing with it didnt think I did the right thing and just cautioned me because he had to do 'something'. I think I thanked him and apologised for wasting his time at least 100 times lol!!! :lol:

In the end, any physical violence is a bad idea. If its at the moment of the incident and in anger, its understandable and I and many on here have been there Im sure. If its pre meditated afterwards as 'revenge' then its liable to land you in deep doodah or, worse, the guy will get revenge on you and before you know it, you're in your house and its burning!


----------



## luciferlee

Leg said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, how many of u lot have ever done the things you are suggesting Bryn does? None I bet! Go and damage his car? FFS. :? :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness Bryn, ure screwed IMO, its crap and unfair and Im the kind of person to do precisely what you did and react but you havent got a chance of any comeback that will benefit you. Shit I know but Im betting you know this yourself and are just pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> Me!! and I know some people if you know what I mean :wink:
> 
> Not everybody that owns a TT and browses this forum is a chartered accountant or works in IT :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive dragged people out of cars myself on more than one occasion although after a caution by the Met whilst visiting our great capital in August Im being a good boy ATM (Im not 'hard' just generally annoyed and acutely unforgiving :lol Im referring to all this 'smash his car up' and 'send him manure' crap. Its just plain silly, whats the point?
> 
> I dont think Bryn needs to 'Know people' either, he could get 6 gangsters from this thread alone by the looks of it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree with the manure stuff lol
> but also people like that need re educating, so that next time they will think twice about reversing into someone etc, well thats my theory and wen put into practice ive found normally has good results
> 
> i suffer with road rage etc etc and also have a history of violence, but has alwasy nbeen on the teaching a lesson side, not just for fun, wen people do wrong i think they shud be punished one way or another, too many people get away with things, especially in the UK
> 
> grrr grr grr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldnt agree more although, as I am sure you do, I think its better face to face, there and then. Having said that, that got me 5 hours in a police station near Tower Bridge last summer and in retrospect, could have been a right pain if the police officer dealing with it didnt think I did the right thing and just cautioned me because he had to do 'something'. I think I thanked him and apologised for wasting his time at least 100 times lol!!! :lol:
> 
> In the end, any physical violence is a bad idea. If its at the moment of the incident and in anger, its understandable and I and many on here have been there Im sure. If its pre meditated afterwards as 'revenge' then its liable to land you in deep doodah or, worse, the guy will get revenge on you and before you know it, you're in your house and its burning!
Click to expand...

i see what your saying but depends on how you go about the revenge, if your gonna make it obvious to "others" then yes you cud be in some doo dahs, but if you make it so only you and the guy know, then you can have yr sweet revenge plus knowing he knows it was you, but this all boils down to the person exacting the revenge, you cant just go wailing yr arms about at his front door, some good tactful thinking and planning has to be acheived for a flawless but satisfying outcome

having said all this, i do now walk away from violent situations, unlike b4, well mostly :wink: sometimes its better to leave it alone


----------



## LakesTTer

I'm a big believer in "an eye for an eye", especially when you know someone is coming it. However, I'm not advocating going round and giving the guy a kicking, I'd be inclined to try a more subtle approach. Ruin his marriage by planting evidence of an affair, or tip the police off that he's handling large amounts of fertilizer. They do say revenge is a dish best served cold, so leave it a while until any possible connection has gone well and truly cold. I'd start off with getting all the naff, Sunday supplement stuff sent to address.


----------



## garyc

Well the fact that you plonkers post all that macho small dick revenge shit on a public forum, only leaves a lovely audit trial were anything untoward to happen to the pleb in question or indeed his car/chattels. :roll:

You really should not have got involved in the first place. Taking on a chavbox in your nice car is plain stupid. You have so much more to lose. That he got the better of you is reason enough to just move on. Surely you have better causes or things to do?

Grow up. Cool down. :wink:


----------



## vagman

garyc said:


> Well the fact that you plonkers post all that macho small dick revenge shit on a public forum, only leaves a lovely audit trial were anything untoward to happen to the pleb in question or indeed his car/chattels. :roll:
> 
> You really should not have got involved in the first place. Taking on a chavbox in your nice car is plain stupid. You have so much more to lose. That he got the better of you is reason enough to just move on. Surely you have better causes or things to do?
> 
> Grow up. Cool down. :wink:


Hmmm..........nearly credible. :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer

> "I am patient with stupidity but not with those who are proud of it


 :wink:


----------



## luciferlee

garyc said:


> Well the fact that you plonkers post all that macho small dick revenge shit on a public forum, only leaves a lovely audit trial were anything untoward to happen to the pleb in question or indeed his car/chattels. :roll:
> 
> You really should not have got involved in the first place. Taking on a chavbox in your nice car is plain stupid. You have so much more to lose. That he got the better of you is reason enough to just move on. Surely you have better causes or things to do?
> 
> Grow up. Cool down. :wink:


it has no bearing on the situation who has wot car etc or money or who is a chav or a city boy etc etc, this boils down to someone doin something they shuoldnt have doen and the question is do they get away with it or get punished in some way !

im sure if someone hurt one of yr family you wouldnt call yrself macho or small dicked to want revenge and take part in making it happen ?

like alot of us, im a big believer in people NOT gettin away with wrong doin, at any cost, it would be nice to live in a country where we can rely on the justice system to get it right etc but as a lot of us know, you need shit loads of bang on evidence or the police etc dont want to know, i have been on this side of things many times, im not the only one im sure, so unfortuently the only way sometimes to get satisfaction that these that these pricks do as they do IS a vigilante style situation

but by your response GaryC i see that you are willing for wrong doers to have their happy lives, cos like yousay, its small dickes macho guys like us that dont like people doin wrong !


----------



## mighTy Tee

Either sugar or water in his fuel tank should immobilise him for a while :wink:


----------



## Leg

I suspect Gary wouldnt object to spur of the moment retaliation. Like I said myself earlier, Ive been there and I bet many on here have. Its all this 'revenge' after the issue, mostly aimed at property and possibly including 'some people', that just doesnt wash, certainly with me anyway. :?

Mind you, im from Yorkshire, we are quite direct up here. We dont have the brain cells for this complex stuff. :wink:


----------



## luciferlee

Leg said:


> I suspect Gary wouldnt object to spur of the moment retaliation. Like I said myself earlier, Ive been there and I bet many on here have. Its all this 'revenge' after the issue, mostly aimed at property and possibly including 'some people', that just doesnt wash, certainly with me anyway. :?
> 
> Mind you, im from Yorkshire, we are quite direct up here. We dont have the brain cells for this complex stuff. :wink:


well yes, no need for property, or "other" people to get involved, revenge can be totally direct, involving no innocent people whatsoever

but it does depends on the planning behind it, as revenge does carry potential risks if not carried out correctly and flawless :wink:

but anyway, if this guy was goin to do something about it then i would have thought he need not the advice on the forum, revenge needs to be unspoken event


----------



## jampott

All of you who think that sinking to the chav level and 'fighting fire with fire' is a good idea... I don't think you're any better than the scum you would be intent on going after.

Of course there are other ways of getting 'revenge' but you have to think a further than your fists.

I have a long running dispute with my neighbours (which has been mentioned on this forum before).

My revenge? Instead of selling, I'll be renting my house out to 6 students. I'll post some ear plugs and a 'deepest sympathy' card to them in the week before I leave.

I estimate I'll have lowered their enjoyment of their house (and its price should they wish to sell) by some margin


----------



## vagman

jampott said:


> All of you who think that sinking to the chav level and 'fighting fire with fire' is a good idea... I don't think you're any better than the scum you would be intent on going after.
> 
> Of course there are other ways of getting 'revenge' but you have to think a further than your fists.
> 
> I have a long running dispute with my neighbours (which has been mentioned on this forum before).
> 
> My revenge? Instead of selling, I'll be renting my house out to 6 students. I'll post some ear plugs and a 'deepest sympathy' card to them in the week before I leave.
> 
> I estimate I'll have lowered their enjoyment of their house (and its price should they wish to sell) by some margin


Or better still, rent it out to some DSS wankers. :roll:


----------



## luciferlee

jampott said:


> All of you who think that sinking to the chav level and 'fighting fire with fire' is a good idea... I don't think you're any better than the scum you would be intent on going after.
> 
> Of course there are other ways of getting 'revenge' but you have to think a further than your fists.
> 
> I have a long running dispute with my neighbours (which has been mentioned on this forum before).
> 
> My revenge? Instead of selling, I'll be renting my house out to 6 students. I'll post some ear plugs and a 'deepest sympathy' card to them in the week before I leave.
> 
> I estimate I'll have lowered their enjoyment of their house (and its price should they wish to sell) by some margin


so just becoause you seem fit a different method of revenge, and lets face it, revenge no matter what is composed, IS still revenge and promotes the same mentality to do so, yr better than someone who seems fit to exact their revenge in a physical way ?


----------



## fastasflip

Jampot, your extremley brave, don't you know who your dealing with on here? Some have cautions for pushing AND shoving. I hope your packing a heavy handbag [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## jampott

luciferlee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you who think that sinking to the chav level and 'fighting fire with fire' is a good idea... I don't think you're any better than the scum you would be intent on going after.
> 
> Of course there are other ways of getting 'revenge' but you have to think a further than your fists.
> 
> I have a long running dispute with my neighbours (which has been mentioned on this forum before).
> 
> My revenge? Instead of selling, I'll be renting my house out to 6 students. I'll post some ear plugs and a 'deepest sympathy' card to them in the week before I leave.
> 
> I estimate I'll have lowered their enjoyment of their house (and its price should they wish to sell) by some margin
> 
> 
> 
> so just becoause you seem fit a different method of revenge, and lets face it, revenge no matter what is composed, IS still revenge and promotes the same mentality to do so, yr better than someone who seems fit to exact their revenge in a physical way ?
Click to expand...

Well its not really 'revenge' is it. I'm just getting one-up on them, and showing that they didn't end up getting the better of me.

But if you want the truth, then yes... I do think a non-violent revenge is much better than going in there, guns blazing, and getting your fists out. I have absolutely no respect for anyone that handles things in that matter, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## luciferlee

jampott said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you who think that sinking to the chav level and 'fighting fire with fire' is a good idea... I don't think you're any better than the scum you would be intent on going after.
> 
> Of course there are other ways of getting 'revenge' but you have to think a further than your fists.
> 
> I have a long running dispute with my neighbours (which has been mentioned on this forum before).
> 
> My revenge? Instead of selling, I'll be renting my house out to 6 students. I'll post some ear plugs and a 'deepest sympathy' card to them in the week before I leave.
> 
> I estimate I'll have lowered their enjoyment of their house (and its price should they wish to sell) by some margin
> 
> 
> 
> so just becoause you seem fit a different method of revenge, and lets face it, revenge no matter what is composed, IS still revenge and promotes the same mentality to do so, yr better than someone who seems fit to exact their revenge in a physical way ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its not really 'revenge' is it. I'm just getting one-up on them, and showing that they didn't end up getting the better of me.
> 
> But if you want the truth, then yes... I do think a non-violent revenge is much better than going in there, guns blazing, and getting your fists out. I have absolutely no respect for anyone that handles things in that matter, but that is just my opinion.
Click to expand...

so by retaliating ,which IS what yr doin cos you know it will wind them up etc, thats not a revenge based idea then ?

sometimes in life bein physical IS the only way, due to that fact that the other person involved does not have the brain power to understand anything else, so by takin a revenge based upon a physical manner then you will gain some sort of result as opposed to none !

in my life i do what i have to do to get the result i want or need, wether that be physical or not, it does not matter what you do in revenge or a lesson, as long as you gain what you intend !


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> All of you who think that sinking to the chav level and 'fighting fire with fire' is a good idea... I don't think you're any better than the scum you would be intent on going after.
> 
> Of course there are other ways of getting 'revenge' but you have to think a further than your fists.
> 
> I have a long running dispute with my neighbours (which has been mentioned on this forum before).
> 
> My revenge? Instead of selling, I'll be renting my house out to 6 students. I'll post some ear plugs and a 'deepest sympathy' card to them in the week before I leave.
> 
> I estimate I'll have lowered their enjoyment of their house (and its price should they wish to sell) by some margin


That's poetic justice.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry, can someone translate some of these posts into English?


----------



## garyc

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry, can someone translate some of these posts into English?


...it's about fist power not word power. :wink:


----------



## jampott

luciferlee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you who think that sinking to the chav level and 'fighting fire with fire' is a good idea... I don't think you're any better than the scum you would be intent on going after.
> 
> Of course there are other ways of getting 'revenge' but you have to think a further than your fists.
> 
> I have a long running dispute with my neighbours (which has been mentioned on this forum before).
> 
> My revenge? Instead of selling, I'll be renting my house out to 6 students. I'll post some ear plugs and a 'deepest sympathy' card to them in the week before I leave.
> 
> I estimate I'll have lowered their enjoyment of their house (and its price should they wish to sell) by some margin
> 
> 
> 
> so just becoause you seem fit a different method of revenge, and lets face it, revenge no matter what is composed, IS still revenge and promotes the same mentality to do so, yr better than someone who seems fit to exact their revenge in a physical way ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its not really 'revenge' is it. I'm just getting one-up on them, and showing that they didn't end up getting the better of me.
> 
> But if you want the truth, then yes... I do think a non-violent revenge is much better than going in there, guns blazing, and getting your fists out. I have absolutely no respect for anyone that handles things in that matter, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by retaliating ,which IS what yr doin cos you know it will wind them up etc, thats not a revenge based idea then ?
> 
> sometimes in life bein physical IS the only way, due to that fact that the other person involved does not have the brain power to understand anything else, so by takin a revenge based upon a physical manner then you will gain some sort of result as opposed to none !
> 
> in my life i do what i have to do to get the result i want or need, wether that be physical or not, it does not matter what you do in revenge or a lesson, as long as you gain what you intend !
Click to expand...

No, I'm sorry, you're wrong.

Perhaps you'll have to come round and beat me up, to get your point across?


----------



## garyc

...or you could move in next door - and then be unbearably pleasant to him. :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy

Could the last person to leave the TT Forum please turn out the lights...


----------



## luciferlee

jampott said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you who think that sinking to the chav level and 'fighting fire with fire' is a good idea... I don't think you're any better than the scum you would be intent on going after.
> 
> Of course there are other ways of getting 'revenge' but you have to think a further than your fists.
> 
> I have a long running dispute with my neighbours (which has been mentioned on this forum before).
> 
> My revenge? Instead of selling, I'll be renting my house out to 6 students. I'll post some ear plugs and a 'deepest sympathy' card to them in the week before I leave.
> 
> I estimate I'll have lowered their enjoyment of their house (and its price should they wish to sell) by some margin
> 
> 
> 
> so just becoause you seem fit a different method of revenge, and lets face it, revenge no matter what is composed, IS still revenge and promotes the same mentality to do so, yr better than someone who seems fit to exact their revenge in a physical way ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its not really 'revenge' is it. I'm just getting one-up on them, and showing that they didn't end up getting the better of me.
> 
> But if you want the truth, then yes... I do think a non-violent revenge is much better than going in there, guns blazing, and getting your fists out. I have absolutely no respect for anyone that handles things in that matter, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by retaliating ,which IS what yr doin cos you know it will wind them up etc, thats not a revenge based idea then ?
> 
> sometimes in life bein physical IS the only way, due to that fact that the other person involved does not have the brain power to understand anything else, so by takin a revenge based upon a physical manner then you will gain some sort of result as opposed to none !
> 
> in my life i do what i have to do to get the result i want or need, wether that be physical or not, it does not matter what you do in revenge or a lesson, as long as you gain what you intend !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm sorry, you're wrong.
> 
> Perhaps you'll have to come round and beat me up, to get your point across?
Click to expand...

dont just say im wrong without explaining why !


----------



## Toshiba

I think the point he was making is -

"Perhaps you'll have to come round and beat me up, to get your point across?"


----------



## Molehall

Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.

Kill two birds with one stone (a metaphor as I'm not advocating violence) by teaching the guy a lesson and getting your revenge, but use brain rather than fists.


----------



## luciferlee

Molehall said:


> Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.
> 
> Kill two birds with one stone (a metaphor as I'm not advocating violence) by teaching the guy a lesson and getting your revenge, but use brain rather than fists.


i thought the start of this thread was based upon non thinkers doin the worng, as some pointed out "chavs" etc etc, most twats or this nature would not understand a weel thought of piece of revenge , i cant speak for anyone else, but based on experience the more of a twat yr dealing with then im afraid there is only one type of communication thses people can relate too, now for those of you that think i only think woth my hands and feet are mistaken, im not about to go into my past present and most probably future as some things are best left private and unspoken, but on this level i do know wot im speakin about, it used to be my job to track and teach so to speak, i am one of the first to take someone down with a wellthought or methodical plan, BUT .... every now and again you will come up against someone whos only language they will relate to is handy work, in life sometimes you have to do wot you have to do to get the result you need, now for those of you that find violence a no no then thats totally fine, but you cant tell me that sometimes you wish you could exact your revenge in that way WITHOUT any repercussions and have that last smile ???? theres ones that can and thats why they do ! its nothing special, or hard or anything like that, some can some cant , fact of life !

so theres no need to put down someoone who chooses a violent way to get wot maybe their only way of satisfaction of some twat who has done them wrong

I will always choose a non violent way UNLESS there is NO other way

dont give it the moral high ground on violent conduct when im sure 99% of us if not all at some point would get great pleasure by giving someone a smack for doin wrong towards us or our friends / family etc


----------



## Lisa.

luciferlee said:


> Molehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.
> 
> Kill two birds with one stone (a metaphor as I'm not advocating violence) by teaching the guy a lesson and getting your revenge, but use brain rather than fists.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought the start of this thread was based upon non thinkers doin the worng, as some pointed out "chavs" etc etc, most twats or this nature would not understand a weel thought of piece of revenge , i cant speak for anyone else, but based on experience the more of a twat yr dealing with then im afraid there is only one type of communication thses people can relate too, now for those of you that think i only think woth my hands and feet are mistaken, im not about to go into my past present and most probably future as some things are best left private and unspoken, but on this level i do know wot im speakin about, it used to be my job to track and teach so to speak, i am one of the first to take someone down with a wellthought or methodical plan, BUT .... every now and again you will come up against someone whos only language they will relate to is handy work, in life sometimes you have to do wot you have to do to get the result you need, now for those of you that find violence a no no then thats totally fine, but you cant tell me that sometimes you wish you could exact your revenge in that way WITHOUT any repercussions and have that last smile ???? theres ones that can and thats why they do ! its nothing special, or hard or anything like that, some can some cant , fact of life !
> 
> so theres no need to put down someoone who chooses a violent way to get wot maybe their only way of satisfaction of some twat who has done them wrong
> 
> I will always choose a non violent way UNLESS there is NO other way
> 
> dont give it the moral high ground on violent conduct when im sure 99% of us if not all at some point would get great pleasure by giving someone a smack for doin wrong towards us or our friends / family etc
Click to expand...

Gasp for air!

Blimey! that was a long nonsense, I mean sentence.


----------



## luciferlee

Lisa. said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.
> 
> Kill two birds with one stone (a metaphor as I'm not advocating violence) by teaching the guy a lesson and getting your revenge, but use brain rather than fists.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought the start of this thread was based upon non thinkers doin the worng, as some pointed out "chavs" etc etc, most twats or this nature would not understand a weel thought of piece of revenge , i cant speak for anyone else, but based on experience the more of a twat yr dealing with then im afraid there is only one type of communication thses people can relate too, now for those of you that think i only think woth my hands and feet are mistaken, im not about to go into my past present and most probably future as some things are best left private and unspoken, but on this level i do know wot im speakin about, it used to be my job to track and teach so to speak, i am one of the first to take someone down with a wellthought or methodical plan, BUT .... every now and again you will come up against someone whos only language they will relate to is handy work, in life sometimes you have to do wot you have to do to get the result you need, now for those of you that find violence a no no then thats totally fine, but you cant tell me that sometimes you wish you could exact your revenge in that way WITHOUT any repercussions and have that last smile ???? theres ones that can and thats why they do ! its nothing special, or hard or anything like that, some can some cant , fact of life !
> 
> so theres no need to put down someoone who chooses a violent way to get wot maybe their only way of satisfaction of some twat who has done them wrong
> 
> I will always choose a non violent way UNLESS there is NO other way
> 
> dont give it the moral high ground on violent conduct when im sure 99% of us if not all at some point would get great pleasure by giving someone a smack for doin wrong towards us or our friends / family etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gasp for air!
> 
> Blimey! that was a long nonsense, I mean sentence.
Click to expand...

it wouldnt have been so long if people would accept the fact that sometimes it does come done to bare essentials !


----------



## jampott

luciferlee said:


> Molehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.
> 
> Kill two birds with one stone (a metaphor as I'm not advocating violence) by teaching the guy a lesson and getting your revenge, but use brain rather than fists.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought the start of this thread was based upon non thinkers doin the worng, as some pointed out "chavs" etc etc, most twats or this nature would not understand a weel thought of piece of revenge , i cant speak for anyone else, but based on experience the more of a twat yr dealing with then im afraid there is only one type of communication thses people can relate too, now for those of you that think i only think woth my hands and feet are mistaken, im not about to go into my past present and most probably future as some things are best left private and unspoken, but on this level i do know wot im speakin about, it used to be my job to track and teach so to speak, i am one of the first to take someone down with a wellthought or methodical plan, BUT .... every now and again you will come up against someone whos only language they will relate to is handy work, in life sometimes you have to do wot you have to do to get the result you need, now for those of you that find violence a no no then thats totally fine, but you cant tell me that sometimes you wish you could exact your revenge in that way WITHOUT any repercussions and have that last smile ???? theres ones that can and thats why they do ! its nothing special, or hard or anything like that, some can some cant , fact of life !
> 
> so theres no need to put down someoone who chooses a violent way to get wot maybe their only way of satisfaction of some twat who has done them wrong
> 
> I will always choose a non violent way UNLESS there is NO other way
> 
> dont give it the moral high ground on violent conduct when im sure 99% of us if not all at some point would get great pleasure by giving someone a smack for doin wrong towards us or our friends / family etc
Click to expand...

You've missed the oh-so-ironic point of this entire thread.

The OP decided to TRY to fight fire with fire, and confronted the guy when he really didn't need to.

What happened? He got his car damaged.

You have to remember - there is ALWAYS another way.

Giving someone a 'smack' will get you into trouble. Confronting someone will get you into trouble. Anyone who believes otherwise, deserves what they get. If you haven't come a cropper yet, it is likely to be only a matter of time before you either try it out on someone as tough as you are, or get it slightly wrong and go too far. And that's not to mention someone witnessing your violence, or you leaving sufficient evidence behind for the law to come after you...

I wonder if you realise how you've actually made yourself sound?


----------



## luciferlee

jampott said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.
> 
> Kill two birds with one stone (a metaphor as I'm not advocating violence) by teaching the guy a lesson and getting your revenge, but use brain rather than fists.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought the start of this thread was based upon non thinkers doin the worng, as some pointed out "chavs" etc etc, most twats or this nature would not understand a weel thought of piece of revenge , i cant speak for anyone else, but based on experience the more of a twat yr dealing with then im afraid there is only one type of communication thses people can relate too, now for those of you that think i only think woth my hands and feet are mistaken, im not about to go into my past present and most probably future as some things are best left private and unspoken, but on this level i do know wot im speakin about, it used to be my job to track and teach so to speak, i am one of the first to take someone down with a wellthought or methodical plan, BUT .... every now and again you will come up against someone whos only language they will relate to is handy work, in life sometimes you have to do wot you have to do to get the result you need, now for those of you that find violence a no no then thats totally fine, but you cant tell me that sometimes you wish you could exact your revenge in that way WITHOUT any repercussions and have that last smile ???? theres ones that can and thats why they do ! its nothing special, or hard or anything like that, some can some cant , fact of life !
> 
> so theres no need to put down someoone who chooses a violent way to get wot maybe their only way of satisfaction of some twat who has done them wrong
> 
> I will always choose a non violent way UNLESS there is NO other way
> 
> dont give it the moral high ground on violent conduct when im sure 99% of us if not all at some point would get great pleasure by giving someone a smack for doin wrong towards us or our friends / family etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've missed the oh-so-ironic point of this entire thread.
> 
> The OP decided to TRY to fight fire with fire, and confronted the guy when he really didn't need to.
> 
> What happened? He got his car damaged.
> 
> You have to remember - there is ALWAYS another way.
> 
> Giving someone a 'smack' will get you into trouble. Confronting someone will get you into trouble. Anyone who believes otherwise, deserves what they get. If you haven't come a cropper yet, it is likely to be only a matter of time before you either try it out on someone as tough as you are, or get it slightly wrong and go too far. And that's not to mention someone witnessing your violence, or you leaving sufficient evidence behind for the law to come after you...
> 
> I wonder if you realise how you've actually made yourself sound?
Click to expand...

if you do something properly then you will have NO repercussions as with most things in life !
it would be a twat that allows a witness, or evidence etc ! 
im not talkin about playground brawling which sounds like you are !
There is NOT always another way at all !
sometimes, and maybe mostly but certainly not ALWAYS !

Yes he "tried" confronting the guy and then got his car damaged, the twat who banged his car was obviously not threatend by the confrontation therefore pursued the act he took

and by the way mate, i dont give a fuck how i have made myself sound, its just my way of life, just as yours is to be like yrself !

some of us drive like miss daisy, some of us drive like a lunatic, i handle things one way, another handles it thier way, as long as a result is acheived then who are you to put me down ???

And as i have said , i always take a tactful route, but SOMETIMES bein physical IS the only way !

take doorman, a fight kicks off, fists goin everywhere, a doorman has to control wot he can the best way he can with the safety of the bystanders in mind, the safety of himslef, and his felow door staff, now there will be times where he will have to get stuck in to do this, are you saying that a good ol polite "excuse me guys, calm it down a tad please" and its all settled ?

You got any children, little bro or sis ? mum and dad? how would you feel if they got hurt by one of these twats that life has to offer, you tellin me you wouldnt have great pleasure in giving them a good slap if you were capable ?

just making a point that violence is a fact of life, and in certain circumstances i believe its not wrong !


----------



## jampott

Ladies and Gentlemen, I'd like you to meet the forum's very own contract killer and part time hitman. :roll:

Jesus wept, mate... do you have a small cock or something?


----------



## luciferlee

jampott said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I'd like you to meet the forum's very own contract killer and part time hitman. :roll:
> 
> Jesus wept, mate... do you have a small cock or something?


how very childish to persue the line of personal insults like that,
im glad you live in yr rlittle rose colored life mate, but this is the real world where shit happens, some of us deal with it, some of us dont

yr silly little comment just goes to show the sort of twats that sit behind thier screen giving it all that,

dont worry tho, i will not carry this thread on, no matter what silly things you may like to say next

just hope one day you dont come across someone and give it that attitude and they put you down on yr sorry arse

:wink:


----------



## jampott

luciferlee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, I'd like you to meet the forum's very own contract killer and part time hitman. :roll:
> 
> Jesus wept, mate... do you have a small cock or something?
> 
> 
> 
> how very childish to persue the line of personal insults like that,
> im glad you live in yr rlittle rose colored life mate, but this is the real world where shit happens, some of us deal with it, some of us dont
> 
> yr silly little comment just goes to show the sort of twats that sit behind thier screen giving it all that,
> 
> dont worry tho, i will not carry this thread on, no matter what silly things you may like to say next
> 
> just hope one day you dont come across someone and give it that attitude and they put you down on yr sorry arse
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

No chance mate. I'm like a silent assassin. I cannot be seen by mere mortals.

I can even shit in a plastic back like Bravo-2-fucking-Zero.

I actually sit IN FRONT of my screen. Perhaps that's how I manage type all of the letters in the right order. Presumably you are sitting behind yours?

I hope you come across someone who has the same attitude to life as you. Might take 2 of you ignorant fuckers out at once, that way...


----------



## Toshiba

jampott said:


> I can even shit in a plastic back like Bravo-2-fucking-Zero.
> 
> I actually sit IN FRONT of my screen. Perhaps that's *how I manage type all of the letters in the right order*.


Right letters - just the wrong word(s).
You shit in black bags, or you did in my day - more fun to do it someone else's tho :wink:

Sorry - I was just overcome with a burning desire to drag this out longer.


----------



## jampott

Toshiba said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can even shit in a plastic back like Bravo-2-fucking-Zero.
> 
> I actually sit IN FRONT of my screen. Perhaps that's *how I manage type all of the letters in the right order*.
> 
> 
> 
> Right letters - just the wrong word(s).
> You shit in black bags, or you did in my day - more fun to do it someone else's tho :wink:
> 
> Sorry - I was just overcome with a burning desire to drag this out longer.
Click to expand...

Quite right too. But you deserve a good kicking for that. Just watch your back, Tosh - you never know when I'll be round.


----------



## Toshiba

As long as you dont wont to fist me.


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can even shit in a plastic back like Bravo-2-fucking-Zero.
> 
> I actually sit IN FRONT of my screen. Perhaps that's *how I manage type all of the letters in the right order*.
> 
> 
> 
> Right letters - just the wrong word(s).
> You shit in black bags, or you did in my day - more fun to do it someone else's tho :wink:
> 
> Sorry - I was just overcome with a burning desire to drag this out longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite right too. But you deserve a good kicking for that. Just watch your back, Tosh - you never know when I'll be round.
Click to expand...

Just watch out for plastic bags full of shit. If there is one near your house, watch your back.


----------



## Nike1972

What's this whole thing about getting pissed and fighting in England? No wonder we have a bad rep.

In my previous life I had the pleasure of visitng a lot of dangerous places and still do now and again. Places where people carry guns. And use them. So what if you're a black belt or built like an outhouse. You're dead. Avoiding situations is the key and I have never had any problems. Except in this country.

British blokes love to posture ad think they're rock hard but come and visit some countries with me and most would be turned into a bunch of crying, whining pussies. Sick of this culture of violence and alcohol that pervades here.


----------



## Leg

Nike1972 said:


> In my previous life I had the pleasure of visitng a lot of dangerous places and still do now and again. Places where people carry guns. And use them.


I try to keep out of Bradford centre myself. :wink:


----------



## fastasflip

This is great reading, sounds like someone watches too many gangsta films .....................in his underpants 



> take doorman, a fight kicks off, fists goin everywhere, a doorman has to control wot he can the best way he can with the safety of the bystanders in mind, the safety of himslef, and his felow door staff, now there will be times where he will have to get stuck in to do this, are you saying that a good ol polite "excuse me guys, calm it down a tad please" and its all settled


First option is obviously a spotty teenager wanting to bring his chips into the club and the "Greeter" has the back up of his like minded fellow "Greeters"

Second is the chap who is far larger than the "Greeter"

Mr Wakefield, you wouldn't have happened to be a "Greeter in you past life would you?


----------



## jampott

Doorman have to be SIA registered these days, don't they?

They're only allowed to use 'reasonable force' and every action is captured on CCTV. For their own safety.

The best way for a doorman to control a fight kicking off is to launch a volley of semi-automatic fire into the midst of the battle. That'd calm it down a tad.

But they aren't allowed to. :lol:

All the doormen I've ever met have had a quiet air of 'don't fuck with me' about them - sure- but that's not the same as getting happy with their fists and steel toecaps at the earliest opportunity. They'd be out of their job and into a police cell before they could say 'bald head and an earring'.


----------



## Molehall

jampott said:


> They'd be out of their job and into a police cell before they could say 'bald head and an earring'.


It's a bit silly wearing an earring in a fight. Surely it's best to take it off before you wade in? 8)

You can buy special earring boxes on Ebay for next to nothing........save your ears and your earring in one easy move.


----------



## Bryn

Iâ€™ve managed to obtain some CCTV pics of the incident from the school opposite.

Unfortunately the camera changes position right at the very moment when he starts to pull in front of me (last pic). 
However the pics do show a number of people around at the time and they must have witnessed the whole thing.

Surprise, surprise, even with this new evidence the cops are reluctant to investigate any further - so itâ€™s down to me to try and find these potential witnesses!

If I can find a witness this may all be resolved without firing a single shot

Iâ€™ve sent the fucker a well constructed and beautifully punctuated letter - so far iâ€™ve had no response.


----------



## LakesTTer

You'll need 5 hessian sacks, preferably stinking of piss, 5 sets of plasticuffs, an old car battery and a set of jump leads. Find out where the witnesses live, go round there at 3 in the morning and rift them all out of bed. You'll have them collaborating in no time :lol:

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed with the blood of patriots", George Washington.....................................he used to be American and would say something like that. I'd much rather use Blood, Fish and Bone on my plants, not just blood, it doesn't contain the essential minerals for healthy growth. Wow!!! Isn't college great :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

How much damage Bryn?


----------



## Bryn

Fortunately just a little scuff mark

His pile of shite was stuck together with black tape so it all just collapsed
and absorbed the impact.


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I'd like you to meet the forum's very own contract killer and part time hitman. :roll:
> 
> Jesus wept, mate... do you have a small cock or something?





garyc said:


> .......all that macho small dick revenge shit .....


Touche. :wink:


----------



## Leg

Bryn said:


> Iâ€™ve sent the fucker a well constructed and beautifully punctuated letter - so far iâ€™ve had no response.


There is your problem right there Bryn, he probably canâ€™t afford to have it translated into 'thick'. I mean half the TT owners on this site canâ€™t write in properly spelt English never mind Mr. Car Taped together here.

Maybe post the letter on here and someone can translate it into 'intelligent but canâ€™t spell or use punctuation' for you. I mean, itâ€™s not 'thick' in its purest form but at least he might get the general gist?


----------



## LakesTTer

I love the way everything eventually gravitates to spelling and punctuation. We've gone from road rage, to revenge via contract killing, arguments about the rights and wrongs of ever sticking up for yourself, and where do we find ourselves? Yep, you guessed it spelling and punctuation.
Judge everyone on their ability to write legibly with proper sentence construction and paragraphs, and if there're found wanting in any department, treat them as somehow inferior. 
It's not just this thread, it's nearly every one you read and it's beginning to get boring. "Well, don't fucking read them then", I hear the language police shout. The thing is, it's getting that prolific that you'd never be able to visit the forum to find anything out. Have we ever stopped to consider, that some of the people on here may have dyslexia or some other learning problems? Whilst it's a real pain for them, they push on regardless only to be villified by some proper anal retentives, you know who you are.
Can I suggest that, when visiting the forum and you see incorrect spelling or punctuation, try and be a bit tolerant or, alternatively don't fucking read them. I'm aware of the contradiction but I don't have a problem reading other peoples posts.
Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but sometimes things need to be said.


----------



## Leg

LakesTTer said:


> I love the way everything eventually gravitates to spelling and punctuation. We've gone from road rage, to revenge via contract killing, arguments about the rights and wrongs of ever sticking up for yourself, and where do we find ourselves? Yep, you guessed it spelling and punctuation.
> Judge everyone on their ability to write legibly with proper sentence construction and paragraphs, and if there're found wanting in any department, treat them as somehow inferior.
> It's not just this thread, it's nearly every one you read and it's beginning to get boring. "Well, don't fucking read them then", I hear the language police shout. The thing is, it's getting that prolific that you'd never be able to visit the forum to find anything out. Have we ever stopped to consider, that some of the people on here may have dyslexia or some other learning problems? Whilst it's a real pain for them, they push on regardless only to be villified by some proper anal retentives, you know who you are.
> Can I suggest that, when visiting the forum and you see incorrect spelling or punctuation, try and be a bit tolerant or, alternatively don't fucking read them. I'm aware of the contradiction but I don't have a problem reading other peoples posts.
> Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but sometimes things need to be said.


Ahhh chill out, Bryn pointed out it was a well written letter and I jokingly picked up on that because of the constant moaning about spelling etc on here.

The biggest plague on this forum isnt debate, arguing or spelling, not even punctuation. Its people who are so tightly wound up with their heads up their arses that they can take anything in jest and try to make out they are some sort of forum police.

Have you ever stopped to consider that some people on here have a sense of humour, even if you clearly dont?

As you say, if you dont like the posts "Well, don't fucking read them then" let alone respond. Sound advice eh. :roll:


----------



## fsm

Back on topic... (check the inappropriate use of the elipsis) How on earth did you manage to get the CCTV footage? I'm very impressed with your tenacity, but unfortunately I don't think the pictures give an accurate picture of what really happened, then again I'm no legal expert. Good luck with your endeavours anyway.

Maybe bonnet mounted miniguns are the answer?


----------



## LakesTTer

Leg said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way everything eventually gravitates to spelling and punctuation. We've gone from road rage, to revenge via contract killing, arguments about the rights and wrongs of ever sticking up for yourself, and where do we find ourselves? Yep, you guessed it spelling and punctuation.
> Judge everyone on their ability to write legibly with proper sentence construction and paragraphs, and if there're found wanting in any department, treat them as somehow inferior.
> It's not just this thread, it's nearly every one you read and it's beginning to get boring. "Well, don't fucking read them then", I hear the language police shout. The thing is, it's getting that prolific that you'd never be able to visit the forum to find anything out. Have we ever stopped to consider, that some of the people on here may have dyslexia or some other learning problems? Whilst it's a real pain for them, they push on regardless only to be villified by some proper anal retentives, you know who you are.
> Can I suggest that, when visiting the forum and you see incorrect spelling or punctuation, try and be a bit tolerant or, alternatively don't fucking read them. I'm aware of the contradiction but I don't have a problem reading other peoples posts.
> Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but sometimes things need to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh chill out, Bryn pointed out it was a well written letter and I jokingly picked up on that because of the constant moaning about spelling etc on here.
> 
> The biggest plague on this forum isnt debate, arguing or spelling, not even punctuation. Its people who are so tightly wound up with their heads up their arses that they can take anything in jest and try to make out they are some sort of forum police.
> 
> Have you ever stopped to consider that some people on here have a sense of humour, even if you clearly dont?
> 
> As you say, if you dont like the posts "Well, don't fucking read them then" let alone respond. Sound advice eh. :roll:
Click to expand...

Firstly, you don't know the first thing about me and whether I'm in possession of a sense of humour or not, and to base your assessment on my last post shows what an astute sense of judgement you have. You'll find I'm a right bundle of laughs. Could you explain how making a relatively true statement is having a head up their arse? No wait.................I'll answer it for you. It's a generic thing people say when they don't like what someone else has said, and have nothing constructive to say in reply. A kind of stealth stifling of debate if you like.
Secondly, I very deliberately never mentioned anyone by name in my last post, very deliberately never aimed it at anyone. You however, have taken it upon yourself to respond, so I'm assuming, you think I'm having a go at you. as the old saying goes, "If the cap fits". So I'll say it again, so the hard of understanding get it. Just think before you slag someone for their spelling, it's not that difficult and, to be honest not that important, give them a break.
That's really all I was saying, if you find it offensive then I'm sorry if you think I was having a pop at you personally, that was never my intention. A sweeping generalisation it clearly was, but not without it's merit. If you want to continue this debate, then we'll start our own thread and bore each other senseless as we discuss the many interesting facets of the written word


----------



## Bryn

fsm said:


> How on earth did you manage to get the CCTV footage? I'm very impressed with your tenacity, but unfortunately I don't think the pictures give an accurate picture of what really happened, then again I'm no legal expert. Good luck with your endeavours anyway.


Well it was just a hunch really, I contacted the school and asked if they had any cameras watching the car park.
Within a couple of minutes I was transferred to the head of security, explained what happened, where and when, then moments later he wanged them over by email 

The school have kindly agreed to let me put up a 'is this you' poster in reception so hopefully I might get someone coming forward as a witness.


----------



## Leg

LakesTTer said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way everything eventually gravitates to spelling and punctuation. We've gone from road rage, to revenge via contract killing, arguments about the rights and wrongs of ever sticking up for yourself, and where do we find ourselves? Yep, you guessed it spelling and punctuation.
> Judge everyone on their ability to write legibly with proper sentence construction and paragraphs, and if there're found wanting in any department, treat them as somehow inferior.
> It's not just this thread, it's nearly every one you read and it's beginning to get boring. "Well, don't fucking read them then", I hear the language police shout. The thing is, it's getting that prolific that you'd never be able to visit the forum to find anything out. Have we ever stopped to consider, that some of the people on here may have dyslexia or some other learning problems? Whilst it's a real pain for them, they push on regardless only to be villified by some proper anal retentives, you know who you are.
> Can I suggest that, when visiting the forum and you see incorrect spelling or punctuation, try and be a bit tolerant or, alternatively don't fucking read them. I'm aware of the contradiction but I don't have a problem reading other peoples posts.
> Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but sometimes things need to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh chill out, Bryn pointed out it was a well written letter and I jokingly picked up on that because of the constant moaning about spelling etc on here.
> 
> The biggest plague on this forum isnt debate, arguing or spelling, not even punctuation. Its people who are so tightly wound up with their heads up their arses that they can take anything in jest and try to make out they are some sort of forum police.
> 
> Have you ever stopped to consider that some people on here have a sense of humour, even if you clearly dont?
> 
> As you say, if you dont like the posts "Well, don't fucking read them then" let alone respond. Sound advice eh. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, you don't know the first thing about me and whether I'm in possession of a sense of humour or not, and to base your assessment on my last post shows what an astute sense of judgement you have. You'll find I'm a right bundle of laughs. Could you explain how making a relatively true statement is having a head up their arse? No wait.................I'll answer it for you. It's a generic thing people say when they don't like what someone else has said, and have nothing constructive to say in reply. A kind of stealth stifling of debate if you like.
> Secondly, I very deliberately never mentioned anyone by name in my last post, very deliberately never aimed it at anyone. You however, have taken it upon yourself to respond, so I'm assuming, you think I'm having a go at you. as the old saying goes, "If the cap fits". So I'll say it again, so the hard of understanding get it. Just think before you slag someone for their spelling, it's not that difficult and, to be honest not that important, give them a break.
> That's really all I was saying, if you find it offensive then I'm sorry if you think I was having a pop at you personally, that was never my intention. A sweeping generalisation it clearly was, but not without it's merit. If you want to continue this debate, then we'll start our own thread and bore each other senseless as we discuss the many interesting facets of the written word
Click to expand...

None of us know very much about anyone else who is involved in our foray into group communication via this veritable forum. However, this fact has never stopped anyone passing an opinion or expressing a view before. This is a precedent that I support vehemently as surely opinionated arseholes are precisely what forums were designed for. It certainly seems to attract them and I proudly count myself as a contributing member.

However, as you felt inspired to furnish us with your views regarding the general criticism levelled at our much maligned compatriotâ€™s command of written English and that this was straight after the one and only comment alluding to it which belonged to me, I think its fair to assume that your comment was either directed at, or inspired by, my post.

Obviously coincidences do indeed happen and if it is one, however implausible, I apologise for assuming that as the only two members on this particular thread who have mentioned the quality of English found in this clique we call the TTF, it was intentional on your part.

Of course, any comments regarding your sense of humour are also based on this particular thread rather than you in any other environment or on any other occasion. Maybe I should have said 'On this particular occasion Sir, you have displayed a sense of humour that could be associated with a hosepipe ban in Doncasterâ€™ and I apologise for being vague. I must say you have failed to disprove my observation with your second post but I do not in anyway intend to assert that you are habitually witless as it may have been interpreted from my earlier post.

Now we move rapidly on to the subject in question, namely the English language and more specifically in its written form. Although I am not know to â€˜slagâ€™ people for their command of written English I have been known to highlight their errors, usually in a vague attempt to spread a wider understanding of our mother tongue (no smutty jokes please).

Let us remember that my post herein was merely in jest and in actual fact picked up on Brynâ€™s description of his letter to an obvious village idiot and wasnâ€™t in any way directed at anyone on this forum. However, I have to concede that I find certain memberâ€™s inability to write simple English surprising and disappointing. My 9 year old son knows the difference between break and brake, their, there and theyâ€™re and other similar common discrepancies commonly found in the adult population.

In no way does that make them worse than those of us who can use our language eloquently in written form, it is one skill amongst millions and I am sure I donâ€™t possess some skills that they do. However, as one of the aforementioned opinionated arseholes, I reserve my right to criticise members writing skills, choice of car, preference of colour and anything else that might get a rise out of someone or provide an opportunity to rattle on for 4 pages.

For the record, I donâ€™t own a cap.

I would like to take this opportunity to apologise to Bryn for going off subject, it was never my intention and my original post was a mere jest to lighten everyone's mood. I hope you get it sorted and I for one, dont support pre planned revenge in retrospect regardless of my own predisposition to instant reaction in these circumstances.


----------



## Lisa.

:lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer

That wos hard werk reedin that


----------



## LakesTTer

Leg said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way everything eventually gravitates to spelling and punctuation. We've gone from road rage, to revenge via contract killing, arguments about the rights and wrongs of ever sticking up for yourself, and where do we find ourselves? Yep, you guessed it spelling and punctuation.
> Judge everyone on their ability to write legibly with proper sentence construction and paragraphs, and if there're found wanting in any department, treat them as somehow inferior.
> It's not just this thread, it's nearly every one you read and it's beginning to get boring. "Well, don't fucking read them then", I hear the language police shout. The thing is, it's getting that prolific that you'd never be able to visit the forum to find anything out. Have we ever stopped to consider, that some of the people on here may have dyslexia or some other learning problems? Whilst it's a real pain for them, they push on regardless only to be villified by some proper anal retentives, you know who you are.
> Can I suggest that, when visiting the forum and you see incorrect spelling or punctuation, try and be a bit tolerant or, alternatively don't fucking read them. I'm aware of the contradiction but I don't have a problem reading other peoples posts.
> Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but sometimes things need to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh chill out, Bryn pointed out it was a well written letter and I jokingly picked up on that because of the constant moaning about spelling etc on here.
> 
> The biggest plague on this forum isnt debate, arguing or spelling, not even punctuation. Its people who are so tightly wound up with their heads up their arses that they can take anything in jest and try to make out they are some sort of forum police.
> 
> Have you ever stopped to consider that some people on here have a sense of humour, even if you clearly dont?
> 
> As you say, if you dont like the posts "Well, don't fucking read them then" let alone respond. Sound advice eh. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, you don't know the first thing about me and whether I'm in possession of a sense of humour or not, and to base your assessment on my last post shows what an astute sense of judgement you have. You'll find I'm a right bundle of laughs. Could you explain how making a relatively true statement is having a head up their arse? No wait.................I'll answer it for you. It's a generic thing people say when they don't like what someone else has said, and have nothing constructive to say in reply. A kind of stealth stifling of debate if you like.
> Secondly, I very deliberately never mentioned anyone by name in my last post, very deliberately never aimed it at anyone. You however, have taken it upon yourself to respond, so I'm assuming, you think I'm having a go at you. as the old saying goes, "If the cap fits". So I'll say it again, so the hard of understanding get it. Just think before you slag someone for their spelling, it's not that difficult and, to be honest not that important, give them a break.
> That's really all I was saying, if you find it offensive then I'm sorry if you think I was having a pop at you personally, that was never my intention. A sweeping generalisation it clearly was, but not without it's merit. If you want to continue this debate, then we'll start our own thread and bore each other senseless as we discuss the many interesting facets of the written word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of us know very much about anyone else who is involved in our foray into group communication via this veritable forum. However, this fact has never stopped anyone passing an opinion or expressing a view before. This is a precedent that I support vehemently as surely opinionated arseholes are precisely what forums were designed for. It certainly seems to attract them and I proudly count myself as a contributing member.
> 
> However, as you felt inspired to furnish us with your views regarding the general criticism levelled at our much maligned compatriotâ€™s command of written English and that this was straight after the one and only comment alluding to it which belonged to me, I think its fair to assume that your comment was either directed at, or inspired by, my post.
> 
> Obviously coincidences do indeed happen and if it is one, however implausible, I apologise for assuming that as the only two members on this particular thread who have mentioned the quality of English found in this clique we call the TTF, it was intentional on your part.
> 
> Of course, any comments regarding your sense of humour are also based on this particular thread rather than you in any other environment or on any other occasion. Maybe I should have said 'On this particular occasion Sir, you have displayed a sense of humour that could be associated with a hosepipe ban in Doncasterâ€™ and I apologise for being vague. I must say you have failed to disprove my observation with your second post but I do not in anyway intend to assert that you are habitually witless as it may have been interpreted from my earlier post.
> 
> Now we move rapidly on to the subject in question, namely the English language and more specifically in its written form. Although I am not know to â€˜slagâ€™ people for their command of written English I have been known to highlight their errors, usually in a vague attempt to spread a wider understanding of our mother tongue (no smutty jokes please).
> 
> Let us remember that my post herein was merely in jest and in actual fact picked up on Brynâ€™s description of his letter to an obvious village idiot and wasnâ€™t in any way directed at anyone on this forum. However, I have to concede that I find certain memberâ€™s inability to write simple English surprising and disappointing. My 9 year old son knows the difference between break and brake, their, there and theyâ€™re and other similar common discrepancies commonly found in the adult population.
> 
> In no way does that make them worse than those of us who can use our language eloquently in written form, it is one skill amongst millions and I am sure I donâ€™t possess some skills that they do. However, as one of the aforementioned opinionated arseholes, I reserve my right to criticise members writing skills, choice of car, preference of colour and anything else that might get a rise out of someone or provide an opportunity to rattle on for 4 pages.
> 
> For the record, I donâ€™t own a cap.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to apologise to Bryn for going off subject, it was never my intention and my original post was a mere jest to lighten everyone's mood. I hope you get it sorted and I for one, dont support pre planned revenge in retrospect regardless of my own predisposition to instant reaction in these circumstances.
Click to expand...

A most eloquent riposte and, for the most part you talk alot of sense, for which I must commend you and doff my cap. So there is no misunderstanding and an outbreak of further hostilities, I would like to again apologise if you think my comments were directed at you. It is, as you have rightly surmised, a coincidence. If I thought for 1 second that you were out of order, I would have said so.
Now, to put this to bed, so diplomatic relations between the good counties of Yorkshire and Cumbria can resume, the facts as I see them.
Do people on this forum have a mind numbing infatuation for correcting grammar and spelling?.............Yes.
Does it get boring?...................Yes.
Was my post directed at you?....No.
Have I apologised for looking like it was directed at you?.......Yes.
Is not the act of correction a form of forum police?.......Yes
You are entitled to your opinion?......................Yes, of course.
By the same token,
Am I not?
Insofar as, you're more than entitled to abuse, critcise, object and or insult, I'm certainly allowed to voice an opinion if I think it gets a bit silly or close to the bone. After all, it's unlikely that we'll ever meet, so I suppose we're perfectly entitled to be as nasty to each other as is humanly possible(in theory).
Leg, you sound like a decent bloke, I wasn't directing my post at you and I'm not about to get into further mud slinging, about the whys and wherefores of my original post, so I offer my hand again.
Bryn, sorry about all of this. In hindsight, to save any confusion, I should have started another thread, thereby negating the Yorks/Cumbria divide and knicking your thread and I'm pleased you didn't end up getting a kicking or worse.


----------



## jampott

Was it aimed at me, instead? :lol:

Don't fuck with me, I'll fight the lot of you. :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer

jampott said:


> Was it aimed at me, instead? :lol:
> 
> Don't fuck with me, I'll fight the lot of you. :roll:


Yeah, it was you!!

Let's see your hitman shit :lol:


----------



## jampott

LakesTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it aimed at me, instead? :lol:
> 
> Don't fuck with me, I'll fight the lot of you. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was you!!
> 
> Let's see your hitman shit :lol:
Click to expand...

I've done things so unspeakably violent and vengeful, people think I'm the devil himself.

You'd better have your regiment with you, big guy, because you'd be mincemeat on your own.

Doormen doff their caps to me, as they know I'd slit their throats if they as much as farted in my general direction.

You don't know what you're messing with.


----------



## ratty

This post is developing an interesting theme, just right for a Friday afternoon's entertainment. It's been a while since we have had a good rant, If you can keep it going....... :wink:


----------



## Leg

LakesTTer said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way everything eventually gravitates to spelling and punctuation. We've gone from road rage, to revenge via contract killing, arguments about the rights and wrongs of ever sticking up for yourself, and where do we find ourselves? Yep, you guessed it spelling and punctuation.
> Judge everyone on their ability to write legibly with proper sentence construction and paragraphs, and if there're found wanting in any department, treat them as somehow inferior.
> It's not just this thread, it's nearly every one you read and it's beginning to get boring. "Well, don't fucking read them then", I hear the language police shout. The thing is, it's getting that prolific that you'd never be able to visit the forum to find anything out. Have we ever stopped to consider, that some of the people on here may have dyslexia or some other learning problems? Whilst it's a real pain for them, they push on regardless only to be villified by some proper anal retentives, you know who you are.
> Can I suggest that, when visiting the forum and you see incorrect spelling or punctuation, try and be a bit tolerant or, alternatively don't fucking read them. I'm aware of the contradiction but I don't have a problem reading other peoples posts.
> Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but sometimes things need to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh chill out, Bryn pointed out it was a well written letter and I jokingly picked up on that because of the constant moaning about spelling etc on here.
> 
> The biggest plague on this forum isnt debate, arguing or spelling, not even punctuation. Its people who are so tightly wound up with their heads up their arses that they can take anything in jest and try to make out they are some sort of forum police.
> 
> Have you ever stopped to consider that some people on here have a sense of humour, even if you clearly dont?
> 
> As you say, if you dont like the posts "Well, don't fucking read them then" let alone respond. Sound advice eh. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, you don't know the first thing about me and whether I'm in possession of a sense of humour or not, and to base your assessment on my last post shows what an astute sense of judgement you have. You'll find I'm a right bundle of laughs. Could you explain how making a relatively true statement is having a head up their arse? No wait.................I'll answer it for you. It's a generic thing people say when they don't like what someone else has said, and have nothing constructive to say in reply. A kind of stealth stifling of debate if you like.
> Secondly, I very deliberately never mentioned anyone by name in my last post, very deliberately never aimed it at anyone. You however, have taken it upon yourself to respond, so I'm assuming, you think I'm having a go at you. as the old saying goes, "If the cap fits". So I'll say it again, so the hard of understanding get it. Just think before you slag someone for their spelling, it's not that difficult and, to be honest not that important, give them a break.
> That's really all I was saying, if you find it offensive then I'm sorry if you think I was having a pop at you personally, that was never my intention. A sweeping generalisation it clearly was, but not without it's merit. If you want to continue this debate, then we'll start our own thread and bore each other senseless as we discuss the many interesting facets of the written word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of us know very much about anyone else who is involved in our foray into group communication via this veritable forum. However, this fact has never stopped anyone passing an opinion or expressing a view before. This is a precedent that I support vehemently as surely opinionated arseholes are precisely what forums were designed for. It certainly seems to attract them and I proudly count myself as a contributing member.
> 
> However, as you felt inspired to furnish us with your views regarding the general criticism levelled at our much maligned compatriotâ€™s command of written English and that this was straight after the one and only comment alluding to it which belonged to me, I think its fair to assume that your comment was either directed at, or inspired by, my post.
> 
> Obviously coincidences do indeed happen and if it is one, however implausible, I apologise for assuming that as the only two members on this particular thread who have mentioned the quality of English found in this clique we call the TTF, it was intentional on your part.
> 
> Of course, any comments regarding your sense of humour are also based on this particular thread rather than you in any other environment or on any other occasion. Maybe I should have said 'On this particular occasion Sir, you have displayed a sense of humour that could be associated with a hosepipe ban in Doncasterâ€™ and I apologise for being vague. I must say you have failed to disprove my observation with your second post but I do not in anyway intend to assert that you are habitually witless as it may have been interpreted from my earlier post.
> 
> Now we move rapidly on to the subject in question, namely the English language and more specifically in its written form. Although I am not know to â€˜slagâ€™ people for their command of written English I have been known to highlight their errors, usually in a vague attempt to spread a wider understanding of our mother tongue (no smutty jokes please).
> 
> Let us remember that my post herein was merely in jest and in actual fact picked up on Brynâ€™s description of his letter to an obvious village idiot and wasnâ€™t in any way directed at anyone on this forum. However, I have to concede that I find certain memberâ€™s inability to write simple English surprising and disappointing. My 9 year old son knows the difference between break and brake, their, there and theyâ€™re and other similar common discrepancies commonly found in the adult population.
> 
> In no way does that make them worse than those of us who can use our language eloquently in written form, it is one skill amongst millions and I am sure I donâ€™t possess some skills that they do. However, as one of the aforementioned opinionated arseholes, I reserve my right to criticise members writing skills, choice of car, preference of colour and anything else that might get a rise out of someone or provide an opportunity to rattle on for 4 pages.
> 
> For the record, I donâ€™t own a cap.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to apologise to Bryn for going off subject, it was never my intention and my original post was a mere jest to lighten everyone's mood. I hope you get it sorted and I for one, dont support pre planned revenge in retrospect regardless of my own predisposition to instant reaction in these circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A most eloquent riposte and, for the most part you talk alot of sense, for which I must commend you and doff my cap. So there is no misunderstanding and an outbreak of further hostilities, I would like to again apologise if you think my comments were directed at you. It is, as you have rightly surmised, a coincidence. If I thought for 1 second that you were out of order, I would have said so.
> Now, to put this to bed, so diplomatic relations between the good counties of Yorkshire and Cumbria can resume, the facts as I see them.
> Do people on this forum have a mind numbing infatuation for correcting grammar and spelling?.............Yes.
> Does it get boring?...................Yes.
> Was my post directed at you?....No.
> Have I apologised for looking like it was directed at you?.......Yes.
> Is not the act of correction a form of forum police?.......Yes
> You are entitled to your opinion?......................Yes, of course.
> By the same token,
> Am I not?
> Insofar as, you're more than entitled to abuse, critcise, object and or insult, I'm certainly allowed to voice an opinion if I think it gets a bit silly or close to the bone. After all, it's unlikely that we'll ever meet, so I suppose we're perfectly entitled to be as nasty to each other as is humanly possible(in theory).
> Leg, you sound like a decent bloke, I wasn't directing my post at you and I'm not about to get into further mud slinging, about the whys and wherefores of my original post, so I offer my hand again.
> Bryn, sorry about all of this. In hindsight, to save any confusion, I should have started another thread, thereby negating the Yorks/Cumbria divide and knicking your thread and I'm pleased you didn't end up getting a kicking or worse.
Click to expand...

Lol, Im not slinging any Yorkshire mud into Cumbria, its top quality muck down here and you're not avvin any.

I was merely jesting throughout and well done for joining in. Sorry Bryn, the longer I stay on this forum the harder I find it to be serious and I DO recognise yours was a serious OP.


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it aimed at me, instead? :lol:
> 
> Don't fuck with me, I'll fight the lot of you. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was you!!
> 
> Let's see your hitman shit :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done things so unspeakably violent and vengeful, people think I'm the devil himself.
> 
> You'd better have your regiment with you, big guy, because you'd be mincemeat on your own.
> 
> Doormen doff their caps to me, as they know I'd slit their throats if they as much as farted in my general direction.
> 
> You don't know what you're messing with.
Click to expand...

Bollocks Tim, you know I know that you know that we know that you're cuddly and nice really. I've been on your daisy chain making website and dont deny it.


----------



## marcusgilbert

garyc said:


> Well the fact that you plonkers post all that macho small dick revenge shit on a public forum, only leaves a lovely audit trial were anything untoward to happen to the pleb in question or indeed his car/chattels. :roll:
> 
> You really should not have got involved in the first place. Taking on a chavbox in your nice car is plain stupid. You have so much more to lose. That he got the better of you is reason enough to just move on. Surely you have better causes or things to do?
> 
> Grow up. Cool down. :wink:


 :lol: garyc - Forgive me, but I don't see how you have the right to make such a supercilious comment such as you do!? Just read your own tag-line and the childish dig at our fellow forum member - Toshiba. 
Quote: ""I am patient with stupidity but not with those who are proud of it. " ....although I will make an exception for Tossiba" :unquote.
A sure case of 'pot calling the kettle black' if I'm not mistaken :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

jampott said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it aimed at me, instead? :lol:
> 
> Don't fuck with me, I'll fight the lot of you. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was you!!
> 
> Let's see your hitman shit :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done things so unspeakably violent and vengeful, people think I'm the devil himself.
Click to expand...

Is this you on holiday then 







:wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert

Leg said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way everything eventually gravitates to spelling and punctuation. We've gone from road rage, to revenge via contract killing, arguments about the rights and wrongs of ever sticking up for yourself, and where do we find ourselves? Yep, you guessed it spelling and punctuation.
> Judge everyone on their ability to write legibly with proper sentence construction and paragraphs, and if there're found wanting in any department, treat them as somehow inferior.
> It's not just this thread, it's nearly every one you read and it's beginning to get boring. "Well, don't fucking read them then", I hear the language police shout. The thing is, it's getting that prolific that you'd never be able to visit the forum to find anything out. Have we ever stopped to consider, that some of the people on here may have dyslexia or some other learning problems? Whilst it's a real pain for them, they push on regardless only to be villified by some proper anal retentives, you know who you are.
> Can I suggest that, when visiting the forum and you see incorrect spelling or punctuation, try and be a bit tolerant or, alternatively don't fucking read them. I'm aware of the contradiction but I don't have a problem reading other peoples posts.
> Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but sometimes things need to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh chill out, Bryn pointed out it was a well written letter and I jokingly picked up on that because of the constant moaning about spelling etc on here.
> 
> The biggest plague on this forum isnt debate, arguing or spelling, not even punctuation. Its people who are so tightly wound up with their heads up their arses that they can take anything in jest and try to make out they are some sort of forum police.
> 
> Have you ever stopped to consider that some people on here have a sense of humour, even if you clearly dont?
> 
> As you say, if you dont like the posts "Well, don't fucking read them then" let alone respond. Sound advice eh. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, you don't know the first thing about me and whether I'm in possession of a sense of humour or not, and to base your assessment on my last post shows what an astute sense of judgement you have. You'll find I'm a right bundle of laughs. Could you explain how making a relatively true statement is having a head up their arse? No wait.................I'll answer it for you. It's a generic thing people say when they don't like what someone else has said, and have nothing constructive to say in reply. A kind of stealth stifling of debate if you like.
> Secondly, I very deliberately never mentioned anyone by name in my last post, very deliberately never aimed it at anyone. You however, have taken it upon yourself to respond, so I'm assuming, you think I'm having a go at you. as the old saying goes, "If the cap fits". So I'll say it again, so the hard of understanding get it. Just think before you slag someone for their spelling, it's not that difficult and, to be honest not that important, give them a break.
> That's really all I was saying, if you find it offensive then I'm sorry if you think I was having a pop at you personally, that was never my intention. A sweeping generalisation it clearly was, but not without it's merit. If you want to continue this debate, then we'll start our own thread and bore each other senseless as we discuss the many interesting facets of the written word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of us know very much about anyone else who is involved in our foray into group communication via this veritable forum. However, this fact has never stopped anyone passing an opinion or expressing a view before. This is a precedent that I support vehemently as surely opinionated arseholes are precisely what forums were designed for. It certainly seems to attract them and I proudly count myself as a contributing member.
> 
> However, as you felt inspired to furnish us with your views regarding the general criticism levelled at our much maligned compatriotâ€™s command of written English and that this was straight after the one and only comment alluding to it which belonged to me, I think its fair to assume that your comment was either directed at, or inspired by, my post.
> 
> Obviously coincidences do indeed happen and if it is one, however implausible, I apologise for assuming that as the only two members on this particular thread who have mentioned the quality of English found in this clique we call the TTF, it was intentional on your part.
> 
> Of course, any comments regarding your sense of humour are also based on this particular thread rather than you in any other environment or on any other occasion. Maybe I should have said 'On this particular occasion Sir, you have displayed a sense of humour that could be associated with a hosepipe ban in Doncasterâ€™ and I apologise for being vague. I must say you have failed to disprove my observation with your second post but I do not in anyway intend to assert that you are habitually witless as it may have been interpreted from my earlier post.
> 
> Now we move rapidly on to the subject in question, namely the English language and more specifically in its written form. Although I am not know to â€˜slagâ€™ people for their command of written English I have been known to highlight their errors, usually in a vague attempt to spread a wider understanding of our mother tongue (no smutty jokes please).
> 
> Let us remember that my post herein was merely in jest and in actual fact picked up on Brynâ€™s description of his letter to an obvious village idiot and wasnâ€™t in any way directed at anyone on this forum. However, I have to concede that I find certain memberâ€™s inability to write simple English surprising and disappointing. My 9 year old son knows the difference between break and brake, their, there and theyâ€™re and other similar common discrepancies commonly found in the adult population.
> 
> In no way does that make them worse than those of us who can use our language eloquently in written form, it is one skill amongst millions and I am sure I donâ€™t possess some skills that they do. However, as one of the aforementioned opinionated arseholes, I reserve my right to criticise members writing skills, choice of car, preference of colour and anything else that might get a rise out of someone or provide an opportunity to rattle on for 4 pages.
> 
> For the record, I donâ€™t own a cap.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to apologise to Bryn for going off subject, it was never my intention and my original post was a mere jest to lighten everyone's mood. I hope you get it sorted and I for one, dont support pre planned revenge in retrospect regardless of my own predisposition to instant reaction in these circumstances.
Click to expand...

Leg, mate... you ALWAYS go off topic!
Poor 'ol Bryn has been trying to muster on through all this ballshit about the feckin English language. :? 
Just look how long your reply is! Are you an Oxford Don? :wink: (PS. The wink says I'm allowed to insult you, apparently) :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert

On topic... Bryn, I feel for you, mate. British society seems to be spiraling towards a situation where the underclass just does whatever it wants to whoever it feels like, and the police can do nothing to help the wronged.
It seems that you have cooled down and are sensibly gathering as much solid evidence as you can. In truth, this is probably the best you can do.

Just a thought, if his rear bumper was held together with tape - maybe he was hoping to claim you broke it and so claim off you insurance, but then again do we think the prat is even insured?

I really hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## Leg

marcusgilbert said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way everything eventually gravitates to spelling and punctuation. We've gone from road rage, to revenge via contract killing, arguments about the rights and wrongs of ever sticking up for yourself, and where do we find ourselves? Yep, you guessed it spelling and punctuation.
> Judge everyone on their ability to write legibly with proper sentence construction and paragraphs, and if there're found wanting in any department, treat them as somehow inferior.
> It's not just this thread, it's nearly every one you read and it's beginning to get boring. "Well, don't fucking read them then", I hear the language police shout. The thing is, it's getting that prolific that you'd never be able to visit the forum to find anything out. Have we ever stopped to consider, that some of the people on here may have dyslexia or some other learning problems? Whilst it's a real pain for them, they push on regardless only to be villified by some proper anal retentives, you know who you are.
> Can I suggest that, when visiting the forum and you see incorrect spelling or punctuation, try and be a bit tolerant or, alternatively don't fucking read them. I'm aware of the contradiction but I don't have a problem reading other peoples posts.
> Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but sometimes things need to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh chill out, Bryn pointed out it was a well written letter and I jokingly picked up on that because of the constant moaning about spelling etc on here.
> 
> The biggest plague on this forum isnt debate, arguing or spelling, not even punctuation. Its people who are so tightly wound up with their heads up their arses that they can take anything in jest and try to make out they are some sort of forum police.
> 
> Have you ever stopped to consider that some people on here have a sense of humour, even if you clearly dont?
> 
> As you say, if you dont like the posts "Well, don't fucking read them then" let alone respond. Sound advice eh. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, you don't know the first thing about me and whether I'm in possession of a sense of humour or not, and to base your assessment on my last post shows what an astute sense of judgement you have. You'll find I'm a right bundle of laughs. Could you explain how making a relatively true statement is having a head up their arse? No wait.................I'll answer it for you. It's a generic thing people say when they don't like what someone else has said, and have nothing constructive to say in reply. A kind of stealth stifling of debate if you like.
> Secondly, I very deliberately never mentioned anyone by name in my last post, very deliberately never aimed it at anyone. You however, have taken it upon yourself to respond, so I'm assuming, you think I'm having a go at you. as the old saying goes, "If the cap fits". So I'll say it again, so the hard of understanding get it. Just think before you slag someone for their spelling, it's not that difficult and, to be honest not that important, give them a break.
> That's really all I was saying, if you find it offensive then I'm sorry if you think I was having a pop at you personally, that was never my intention. A sweeping generalisation it clearly was, but not without it's merit. If you want to continue this debate, then we'll start our own thread and bore each other senseless as we discuss the many interesting facets of the written word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of us know very much about anyone else who is involved in our foray into group communication via this veritable forum. However, this fact has never stopped anyone passing an opinion or expressing a view before. This is a precedent that I support vehemently as surely opinionated arseholes are precisely what forums were designed for. It certainly seems to attract them and I proudly count myself as a contributing member.
> 
> However, as you felt inspired to furnish us with your views regarding the general criticism levelled at our much maligned compatriotâ€™s command of written English and that this was straight after the one and only comment alluding to it which belonged to me, I think its fair to assume that your comment was either directed at, or inspired by, my post.
> 
> Obviously coincidences do indeed happen and if it is one, however implausible, I apologise for assuming that as the only two members on this particular thread who have mentioned the quality of English found in this clique we call the TTF, it was intentional on your part.
> 
> Of course, any comments regarding your sense of humour are also based on this particular thread rather than you in any other environment or on any other occasion. Maybe I should have said 'On this particular occasion Sir, you have displayed a sense of humour that could be associated with a hosepipe ban in Doncasterâ€™ and I apologise for being vague. I must say you have failed to disprove my observation with your second post but I do not in anyway intend to assert that you are habitually witless as it may have been interpreted from my earlier post.
> 
> Now we move rapidly on to the subject in question, namely the English language and more specifically in its written form. Although I am not know to â€˜slagâ€™ people for their command of written English I have been known to highlight their errors, usually in a vague attempt to spread a wider understanding of our mother tongue (no smutty jokes please).
> 
> Let us remember that my post herein was merely in jest and in actual fact picked up on Brynâ€™s description of his letter to an obvious village idiot and wasnâ€™t in any way directed at anyone on this forum. However, I have to concede that I find certain memberâ€™s inability to write simple English surprising and disappointing. My 9 year old son knows the difference between break and brake, their, there and theyâ€™re and other similar common discrepancies commonly found in the adult population.
> 
> In no way does that make them worse than those of us who can use our language eloquently in written form, it is one skill amongst millions and I am sure I donâ€™t possess some skills that they do. However, as one of the aforementioned opinionated arseholes, I reserve my right to criticise members writing skills, choice of car, preference of colour and anything else that might get a rise out of someone or provide an opportunity to rattle on for 4 pages.
> 
> For the record, I donâ€™t own a cap.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to apologise to Bryn for going off subject, it was never my intention and my original post was a mere jest to lighten everyone's mood. I hope you get it sorted and I for one, dont support pre planned revenge in retrospect regardless of my own predisposition to instant reaction in these circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leg, mate... you ALWAYS go off topic!
> Poor 'ol Bryn has been trying to muster on through all this ballshit about the feckin English language. :?
> Just look how long your reply is! Are you an Oxford Don? :wink: (PS. The wink says I'm allowed to insult you, apparently)
Click to expand...

Actually I escaped from school at 16 with one Geography O Level (grade C and that was a strain). I know how a river forms and where my elbow and arse are, thats it. I spent most of my school years getting laid, drunk and in trouble. Go figure, fuck all has changed.

Sorry was just having some fun. I seriously apologise for hijacking Bryns thread (that isnt sarcasm).

Also sorry cos you're right, I do go off at a tangent, I seem to spot a small part of an entire thread and focus in on it, I'm sure a psychiatrist would have a field day with me. 

PS. I think its the Oxford Dons you insulted m8, they would be ashamed to be compared to a thick f*ck from oop North like myself ;-)


----------



## marcusgilbert

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] to Leg.


----------



## denTTed

Can't you just rub dog shit on his door handles or something? Maybe throw your own shit at his windscreen, or to prevent a dna match I live in sussex, i'll do it. Although I am a bit of a coward and will just use my catapult from a distance.
Failing that an envelope full of shit, set it alight (with the help of lighter fluid) put it on his door step and ring his bell. Then take a photo of him stamping shit all over himself, post photo in the post office window/internet. You could combine this with shit catapulting too.

hmm worrying over my shit obsession


----------



## Leg

jonson said:


> Can't you just rub dog shit on his door handles or something? Maybe throw your own shit at his windscreen, or to prevent a dna match I live in sussex, i'll do it. Although I am a bit of a coward and will just use my catapult from a distance.
> Failing that an envelope full of shit, set it alight (with the help of lighter fluid) put it on his door step and ring his bell. Then take a photo of him stamping shit all over himself, post photo in the post office window/internet. You could combine this with shit catapulting too.
> 
> hmm worrying over my shit obsession


Thats a shit idea.


----------



## marcusgilbert

Can you believe it!!! Apparently, some government quango has come up with the idea that there is a medical basis for people who 'suffer' a tendency to road rage. :roll: 
Don't believe me (I'm not suprised), then look here...

http://www.dmv.org/how-to-guides/road-rage.php

edit: okay, I lied about the government bit :wink: 
.


----------



## garyc

marcusgilbert said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the fact that you plonkers post all that macho small dick revenge shit on a public forum, only leaves a lovely audit trial were anything untoward to happen to the pleb in question or indeed his car/chattels. :roll:
> 
> You really should not have got involved in the first place. Taking on a chavbox in your nice car is plain stupid. You have so much more to lose. That he got the better of you is reason enough to just move on. Surely you have better causes or things to do?
> 
> Grow up. Cool down. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: garyc - Forgive me, but I don't see how you have the right to make such a supercilious comment such as you do!? Just read your own tag-line and the childish dig at our fellow forum member - Toshiba.
> Quote: ""I am patient with stupidity but not with those who are proud of it. " ....although I will make an exception for Tossiba" :unquote.
> A sure case of 'pot calling the kettle black' if I'm not mistaken :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Not really. Pen. Sword etc.

My comments above stand - although with benefit of hindsight, I would insert the term 'gay denial' before 'macho small dick revenge shit'. :-*

On tag lines - maybe irony passes you by - and maybe you havn't done your background reading. Because if you had you might have noted that Tosh urged me to change my tag line (and incidentally, for the less well-read, it's a famous Eidth Sitwell quotation) on two separate occasions, to which I merely responded.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=91485&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10



Toshiba said:


> Your signature appears to be incorrectly worded - may i suggest
> 
> 'I am impotent with stupidity and proud of it'


and



Toshiba said:


> Come on change you signature - you know it makes sense :lol:


So I did.

It's the only time I have done it in 7 years postng here, and it amuses me. So it remains unitil I am bored with it.

So fuck off. :wink:


----------



## garyc

marcusgilbert said:


> Can you believe it!!! Apparently, some government quango has come up with the idea that there is a medical basis for people who 'suffer' a tendency to road rage. :roll:
> Don't believe me (I'm not suprised), then look here...
> 
> http://www.dmv.org/how-to-guides/road-rage.php
> 
> edit: okay, I lied about the government bit :wink:
> .


<<Talk to a friend or family member about the driving experience―telling the story can relieve your stress. Some driving clubs or online discussions offer members a chance to vent their frustration>>

Ahh, online catharsis. :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer

jonson said:


> Can't you just rub dog shit on his door handles or something? Maybe throw your own shit at his windscreen, or to prevent a dna match I live in sussex, i'll do it. Although I am a bit of a coward and will just use my catapult from a distance.
> Failing that an envelope full of shit, set it alight (with the help of lighter fluid) put it on his door step and ring his bell. Then take a photo of him stamping shit all over himself, post photo in the post office window/internet. You could combine this with shit catapulting too.
> 
> hmm worrying over my shit obsession


Me or the bloke who hit Bryn's car?


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> So fuck off.


When a thousand words will do, use 3. :lol:


----------



## Bryn

marcusgilbert said:


> On topic... Bryn, I feel for you, mate. British society seems to be spiraling towards a situation where the underclass just does whatever it wants to whoever it feels like, and the police can do nothing to help the wronged.
> It seems that you have cooled down and are sensibly gathering as much solid evidence as you can. In truth, this is probably the best you can do.
> 
> Just a thought, if his rear bumper was held together with tape - maybe he was hoping to claim you broke it and so claim off you insurance, but then again do we think the prat is even insured?
> 
> I really hope it all works out for the best.


Marcus, many thanks for your input to this thread, absolutely spot on.


----------



## Bryn

Leg said:


> Sorry Bryn, the longer I stay on this forum the harder I find it to be serious and I DO recognise yours was a serious OP.


Leg, thanks, I appreciate that


----------



## marcusgilbert

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> When a thousand words will do, use 3. :lol:
Click to expand...

There you go Leg! You see how easy it is. :lol: Perhaps garyc could give you a few lessons. :lol: :wink: 
.


----------



## marcusgilbert

garyc said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the fact that you plonkers post all that macho small dick revenge shit on a public forum, only leaves a lovely audit trial were anything untoward to happen to the pleb in question or indeed his car/chattels. :roll:
> 
> You really should not have got involved in the first place. Taking on a chavbox in your nice car is plain stupid. You have so much more to lose. That he got the better of you is reason enough to just move on. Surely you have better causes or things to do?
> 
> Grow up. Cool down. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: garyc - Forgive me, but I don't see how you have the right to make such a supercilious comment such as you do!? Just read your own tag-line and the childish dig at our fellow forum member - Toshiba.
> Quote: ""I am patient with stupidity but not with those who are proud of it. " ....although I will make an exception for Tossiba" :unquote.
> A sure case of 'pot calling the kettle black' if I'm not mistaken :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Pen. Sword etc.
> 
> My comments above stand - although with benefit of hindsight, I would insert the term 'gay denial' before 'macho small dick revenge shit'. :-*
> 
> On tag lines - maybe irony passes you by - and maybe you havn't done your background reading. Because if you had you might have noted that Tosh urged me to change my tag line (and incidentally, for the less well-read, it's a famous Eidth Sitwell quotation) on two separate occasions, to which I merely responded.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=91485&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature appears to be incorrectly worded - may i suggest
> 
> 'I am impotent with stupidity and proud of it'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on change you signature - you know it makes sense :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I did.
> 
> It's the only time I have done it in 7 years postng here, and it amuses me. So it remains unitil I am bored with it.
> 
> So fuck off. :wink:
Click to expand...

Gary, I am in agreement with most of what you originally posted, the phrase that irked me was "Grow up". That was all. I guess I should have edited your quote box to clarify this.

However, thankyou for pointing me to a very entertaining thread - it gave me a right good laff. :lol: In summary. Toshiba was on the offensive and you on the defensive about some insurance facts that could easily be looked up in a book. Did you give your postcode to the nice people that will use it to send out bananas? :? Seriously though mate, please don't take offence, just note how easy it is to (mis)judge people by their signatures without knowing all the facts. :roll: 
.


----------



## garyc

...oh I don't take too much on here very seriously. There is usually a myriad of interesting charactors about, many of whom often have polarised and sometimes divergent views on the various issues that crop up.

Absolutely no offence taken. :wink:


----------



## garyc

...oh I don't take too much on here very seriously. There is usually a myriad of interesting charactors about, many of whom often have polarised and sometimes divergent views on the various issues that crop up.

Absolutely no offence taken. :wink:


----------



## Leg

marcusgilbert said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> When a thousand words will do, use 3. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go Leg! You see how easy it is. :lol: Perhaps garyc could give you a few lessons. :lol: :wink:
> .
Click to expand...

Pervert.


----------

